# Not often do I stop by, but really need some help!!!



## Rangemaster (May 22, 2002)

I know a few of you remember me, I used to own Archery Information Service, The Archer's Retreat and a host of other archery related services on the internet, in addition, I still host and maintain, quite a few hunting releated websites on the internet.

The reason I have stopped by this evening is to ask you to first take a look at an article, I have uncovered on a new robotic way of hunting that threatens to be another nail in the coffin of our rights to hunt in the US. The article is located at:

http://www.centredaily.com/mld/centredaily/sports/11240604.htm

This indiviual in the state of Texas, has in all aspects taken the hunter out of the equation and allowed anybody for a price, to kill a game animal from thier computer screen, which does not follow the rules of fair chase, that we all as ethical hunters subscribe to!

The individuals website is located at:

http://www.live-shot.com/

I would urge anyone who cares about their rights to hunt as an ethical hunter to respecfully write this person and express your dismay at this type of operations! we as ethical hunters who participate with both respect and ethics when in the woods, and follow the ethics and take the act of taking an game animals life a a very serious act, cannot allow this type of operation to continue.

This type of killing is not hunting, and I do hope that those of you, who choose to read this plea feel the same way. We need to keep the act of hunting more serious than a video game!

Thanks for taking the time to read this information, and do hope you will write the owners of this ranch as a legitimate hunter and let them know how real hunters feel about the act of killing being taken as a video game.

Dave Parker
The Rangemaster
current email address:
gglass(at)satinsnowglass(dot)com


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

This type of hunting type of hunting is not hunting an animal at all it is murder in my opinion. The common sense of fair chase is lost when presented in a vedio game.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Dave, 
I havent checked Texas' Legislature pages lately but I did see where this is legislation to stop this and I am not sure where that legislation is at this point. But it would pay for everyone to voice their concerns to the legislators.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

Tagging animal would be a problem because party hunting is illegal for game species.

HOWEVER - hogs and exotics are non-game and do not need to be tagged. I believe there is legislation - more likely rule proposal - to require the hunter to be at the location of the hunt.

I - like most Texans - oppose this type of activity and do not condone it as hunting.


----------



## harohanger (Mar 22, 2005)

I agree. I am by no means anti-hunting, but this simply is too much. You have to be pretty lazy in order to do something like this. Hunting is meant to be an outdoors, athletic activity. Granted, there are exceptions (such as handicapped hunters), but most people using this are not. Furthermore, I beleive that it will cast a negative light on otherwise responsible, ethical hunters, like me  . IMO, neways.


----------



## harohanger (Mar 22, 2005)

eric96, i also agree with you, there's no fair chase in this activity, too. 
-This is me stepping off of my soapbox  .


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Here are some of the problems as I see them.

1) Usually when a person clicks a mouse button on a computer inadvertantly, usually little or no harm is done. The situation can often be rectified by clicking the back button, the [X] button, etc., and in many cases the person will be prompted to verify the action. 

In the case of this so called " internet hunting ", the clicking of a button ( even if verification protection is implimented ) isn't ordering a product or sending an email, IT's FIRING A WEAPON !!! . Once the weapon is fired, ya can't click a button or send an email out to cancel the shot. 

Ask yourself how often you've had to click a mouse button more than once to accomplish a task. Have you ever clicked the button to make a message post only to have it not work ? , or have they post appear only after a significant delay ?

2) The visual perspective one receives from a camera CAN NOT equate to what is seen by the naked eye. Think of a 3-D movie as it pertains to depth perception.

3) Who would be eligible to utilize such technology ? What type of people have shown interest in participation ? Could and would it be used by some jack*** who would simply take random " pot shots " ? Would a hunter education course be required or would anyone willing to pay the fee get to shoot at an animal by remote control ?

4) The issue of hacking, viruses, and other computer related problems ( such as for example a power surge ) place the firing of the weapon at risk. 

5) When the trigger is pulled on a firearm, a hammer device is released, either striking a firing pin or creating a spark to ignite gunpowder. --- When a mouse button is clicked to fire a weapon that might be thousands of miles away a signal must travel from your PC via who knows where before the signal reaches the weapon. --- When I click the post button the information I have typed may pass through several computer systems before reaching its destination. Each system of which must be working properly for my message to arrive at the forum you are reading.

6) The taking of an animals life is only part of the hunt. Sitting in front of a PC to supposedly hunt, one can not experience the sights, sounds, smells, and other sensations found in nature that are often part of a hunt. Nor can one incur the personal comraderie(sp) of fellow hunters. How often have you listened to a deer as it approached your stand ? ( especially if you hunt in below freezing weather where the animal might be heard crunching as it walk on frozen leaves ) Can such be accomplished from your PC ? Can you hear a deer grunt or snort-wheeze from your PC ?

I'll probably think of more to add, but I will close with 2 final comments.

First of all, one problem I do have with passage of such legislation is whether it is writen in such a way that it would inhibit the development of improved technology that might make " internet hunting " or a similar practice a feasability in the far distant future. ( i.e. the internet hunter fires at a highly sophisticated " mechanical " deer ) and receives an animal that was previously live harvested if the registered hit on the " mechanical " deer would equate to a kill shot on a live animal ). Or how 'bout remote control 3D shooting ?

Second and MOST IMPORTANT is that it must be made clear that the opposition of this proposed activity by hunters should in NO way be construed to say that as hunters we are on the same page as anti hunting factions who not only oppose this so called internet hunting, but our hunting as well.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

Tim - you brought up a lot of interesting questions.

- If you miss or make a bad hit, can you hit the back button and try again? 

- If you click the mouse to fire and your firearm doesn't go off, is it an illegal operation error? 

- What if you can't tag the animal because you are thousands of miles away and the game warden finds the animal? Can he issue an illegal operation error and shut down Internet Explorer?

- With photo editor, can you change the size of your animal?

I'm just trying to add a little fun to a potentially long day at the office and on the road.


----------



## Rangemaster (May 22, 2002)

Tim,

You bring up some very valid points!, One thing that must be known this is not a proposed activity, they have the technology and have allow it to occur already on the non-game animals.

One thing that needs to be understood, this in not hunting as defined:

The definition of hunting as it appears in Merram-Webster is:

Main Entry: 1hunt 
Pronunciation: 'h&nt
Function: verb
Etymology: Middle English, from Old English huntian; akin to Old English hentan to seize
transitive senses
1 a : to pursue for food or in sport <hunt buffalo> b : to manage in the search for game <hunts a pack of dogs>
2 a : to pursue with intent to capture <hunted the escapees> b : to search out : SEEK
3 : to drive or chase especially by harrying <members ... were hunted from their homes -- J. T. Adams>
4 : to traverse in search of prey <hunts the woods>

The definition of Hunter is as follows:

Main Entry: hunt·er 
Pronunciation: 'h&n-t&r
Function: noun
1 a : a person who hunts game 
b: a dog used or trained for hunting c : a horse used or adapted for use in hunting with hounds; especially : a fast strong horse trained for cross-country work and jumping
2 : one that searches for something
3 : a pocket watch with a hinged protective cover 

Namely entry 1 pertains to this situation, so as defined the actions this group is offering in Texas is not Hunting, and the individual that is participating not a Hunter.

I agree, we cannont allow this to be prostutuded by the anti-hunters to inferr in anyway that the legitimate hunter is against hunting, I have been involved in many different legislative initiatives concerning many different type of laws pertaining to the wrongful us of the term Hunting and Hunter with much success.

To my way of thinking this is nothing more than the same remote control type of military type actions that are taken in Iraq or Afganistan, and we are always hearing about mistakes or malfuntions taking place and if anyone has the technology and money to ensure a weapons system works, you would think it would be the military! and they still get it wrong!

Thanks again for your comments, the act of killing cannot be sanitized in this manner and cannot be allow to go on is what I am trying to get across.

Hunting has a long and rich heritage in America, we in Montana have just recently passed two laws to guarantee our right to hunt and the Govenor in the State has pass an executive order that preserve it on the basis of heritage as well.

Dave Parker
The Rangemaster


----------

